# IVF or Artificial Insemination for snakes



## bladeblaster

Something that crossed my mind, with the vast amounts of money exchanging hands for new morphs, is this done? Can it be done?


----------



## 9Red

I've just recieved a grant from the BHS to do a research project on this sort of thing starting in August this year.

My proposal (this is copywritten by the way - please don't try and pinch bits of it! :lol2




Evaluation of the parameters of snake semen, followed by an investigation into the use of commercially available semen extenders for chilled snake semen storage​

Rationale

There are nearly 3,000 species of snake worldwide, 80 of which are now on the International Union for the Conservation of Nature (IUCN) Red List of Threatened Species. Although captive breeding efforts are in place in zoos and other collections around the world, population numbers for some of these endangered species, such as the Antiguan Racer (_Alsophis antiguae_), the St. Vincent Blacksnake (_Chironius vincenti_) and the Kikuzato Brook Snake (_Opisthotropis kinkuzatoi_), remain critically low. _Ex-situ_ conservation efforts by zoos, wildlife parks and private animal collections focus on the captive breeding of such endangered species in order to boost population numbers whilst maintaining maximum levels of genetic diversity, by using international studbooks and species survival plans (SSP) which are maintained and coordinated by organisations such as the Zoological Society of London and the World Association of Zoos and Aquaria (WAZA). Over the past few decades, the development and use of assistive reproductive biotechnologies in zoo animals, such as artificial insemination (AI) and the cryogenic storage and transport of gametes and embryos, has been used as a valuable tool in improving the captive breeding performance of numerous exotic species including ungulates, canids, felids and even avian species. However, more research is needed before these methods can be successfully and routinely applied to the conservation of snakes and other reptiles.

This project seeks to develop a standardised method of collecting, evaluating and storing snake semen with a view to further developing its use in artificial insemination protocols in endangered species conservation plans. 

The specific aims are;

1) To collect snake semen samples and determine normal (mean) parameters for the semen across a small range of species, including;
a) Development of a collection technique.
b) Evaluation of concentration (sperm cells/ml).
c) Ejaculate volume (ml).
d) % motile sperm cells.
e) % morphologically abnormal cells. 
f) Seminal pH

2) To use the parameters identified above to evaluate the efficiency of a number of commercially available animal semen extenders in maintaining semen samples in a viable condition, including;

a) Control sample – no extender
b) Commonly used equine extender 1
c) Commonly used equine extender 2
d) Broad range extender
e) Extender for use in bird semen (chicken/turkey)

By developing a method of storing semen so that it may be transported between collections, studbook and SSP managers and coordinators of breeding programmes may be able to increase the number of offspring produced in captivity using AI, without compromising the genetic diversity of the species and avoiding the logistical problems associated with the transfer of live animals. Successful cryogenic preservation of semen may mean that a male specimen located in a facility in one country may be used to father offspring from a female in a completely different country. 

In addition, the development of this technology may have implications for the high-end morph reptile pet trade, as semen from males with genetically desirable phenotypes, e.g., Albino, Pied, Axanthic, may then become available for purchase commercially, as is already done with horse, bull and dog semen.


----------



## Paul Chase

:lol2: sorry just made me laugh.
I am a herdsman and A.I cows daily and the thought of A.Iing a snake made me laugh.
I would of thought it possable, but catching the semen from the male i would of thought a bit difficult (well from smaller species any way). Also the method of insemination would be different with every type of snake, due to hemi pens being different shaped for different species. I only know of 2 methods of inseminating cows and pigs, with cows you need a straight straw (long syringe) very staight forward to inseminate, with pigs the males have a cork-screw shaped penis thus you need a cork-screw shaped insemination tool. Snakes would need a key insemination tool to fit the female.
but i think it prolly could work


----------



## Issa

I may regret asking this, but how exactly do you collect snake semen?


----------



## 9Red

You can manually void snake semen by *ahem* stimulating the area caudal to the cloaca where the hemipenes lay inside using a gentle but firm up and down rubbing motion. Most sexually mature males in breeding condition will produce a sample after about 5 or 10 minutes of this rubbing. The technique has been proven succesful several times by various researchers. 

Paul, I can see where you're coming from (I've also worked as an AI technician - horses, cattle, pigs and sheep) when you talk about the need for a specialist shaped insemination rod. However, snakes do not have the vagina and cervix physiology of mammals and insemination can be easily achieved by depositing the semen just inside the muscular sphincter of the cloaca - usually via a capillary tube. The semen then forms stratified layers inside a small storage pouch and is used by the female to fertilise her ova when required, hence reptiles' ability to produce several clutches of eggs from a single mating.

This is a very exciting area of research and I feel very lucky to be involved in it. I hope that it will lead to the regular use of crygenically stored snake semen in breeding programmes. Maybe one day it will be possible to buy the semen you want 'over the counter' or via the internet.


----------



## Issa

9Red said:


> You can manually void snake semen by *ahem* stimulating the area caudal to the cloaca where the hemipenes lay inside using a gentle but firm up and down rubbing motion. Most sexually mature males in breeding condition will produce a sample after about 5 or 10 minutes of this rubbing. The technique has been proven succesful several times by various researchers.


I knew I was gonna regret asking.:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Issa

9Red said:


> I've just recieved a grant from the BHS to do a research project on this sort of thing starting in August this year.
> 
> My proposal (this is copywritten by the way - please don't try and pinch bits of it! :lol2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evaluation of the parameters of snake semen, followed by an investigation into the use of commercially available semen extenders for chilled snake semen storage​
> 
> Rationale
> 
> There are nearly 3,000 species of snake worldwide, 80 of which are now on the International Union for the Conservation of Nature (IUCN) Red List of Threatened Species. Although captive breeding efforts are in place in zoos and other collections around the world, population numbers for some of these endangered species, such as the Antiguan Racer (_Alsophis antiguae_), the St. Vincent Blacksnake (_Chironius vincenti_) and the Kikuzato Brook Snake (_Opisthotropis kinkuzatoi_), remain critically low. _Ex-situ_ conservation efforts by zoos, wildlife parks and private animal collections focus on the captive breeding of such endangered species in order to boost population numbers whilst maintaining maximum levels of genetic diversity, by using international studbooks and species survival plans (SSP) which are maintained and coordinated by organisations such as the Zoological Society of London and the World Association of Zoos and Aquaria (WAZA). Over the past few decades, the development and use of assistive reproductive biotechnologies in zoo animals, such as artificial insemination (AI) and the cryogenic storage and transport of gametes and embryos, has been used as a valuable tool in improving the captive breeding performance of numerous exotic species including ungulates, canids, felids and even avian species. However, more research is needed before these methods can be successfully and routinely applied to the conservation of snakes and other reptiles.
> 
> This project seeks to develop a standardised method of collecting, evaluating and storing snake semen with a view to further developing its use in artificial insemination protocols in endangered species conservation plans.
> 
> The specific aims are;
> 
> 1) To collect snake semen samples and determine normal (mean) parameters for the semen across a small range of species, including;
> a) Development of a collection technique.
> b) Evaluation of concentration (sperm cells/ml).
> c) Ejaculate volume (ml).
> d) % motile sperm cells.
> e) % morphologically abnormal cells.
> f) Seminal pH
> 
> 2) To use the parameters identified above to evaluate the efficiency of a number of commercially available animal semen extenders in maintaining semen samples in a viable condition, including;
> 
> a) Control sample – no extender
> b) Commonly used equine extender 1
> c) Commonly used equine extender 2
> d) Broad range extender
> e) Extender for use in bird semen (chicken/turkey)
> 
> By developing a method of storing semen so that it may be transported between collections, studbook and SSP managers and coordinators of breeding programmes may be able to increase the number of offspring produced in captivity using AI, without compromising the genetic diversity of the species and avoiding the logistical problems associated with the transfer of live animals. Successful cryogenic preservation of semen may mean that a male specimen located in a facility in one country may be used to father offspring from a female in a completely different country.
> 
> In addition, the development of this technology may have implications for the high-end morph reptile pet trade, as semen from males with genetically desirable phenotypes, e.g., Albino, Pied, Axanthic, may then become available for purchase commercially, as is already done with horse, bull and dog semen.


Very good idea by the way, if you get it to work you stand to make millions.:notworthy:


----------



## 9Red

Issa said:


> Very good idea by the way, if you get it to work you stand to make millions.:notworthy:


Thanks, I can't wait to get started - just trying to find a stereo microscope thats within budget as mine had an accident (microscopes don't seem to appreciate cats trying to sleep on top of them).

Millions you say? Hmmm hadn't actually thought about the money making side of it, just the conservation value (aren't I modest?)

But millions? 

MWA HAA HAA! (Every scientist has to have an evil laugh :devil


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Is this one of the BHS student grants then? Or is a small project grant? The only reason I ask is because I was under the impression their grant bursaries were pretty limited.

Kind regards,
Andy


----------



## Paul Chase

9Red said:


> You can manually void snake semen by *ahem* stimulating the area caudal to the cloaca where the hemipenes lay inside using a gentle but firm up and down rubbing motion. Most sexually mature males in breeding condition will produce a sample after about 5 or 10 minutes of this rubbing. The technique has been proven succesful several times by various researchers.
> 
> Paul, I can see where you're coming from (I've also worked as an AI technician - horses, cattle, pigs and sheep) when you talk about the need for a specialist shaped insemination rod. However, snakes do not have the vagina and cervix physiology of mammals and insemination can be easily achieved by depositing the semen just inside the muscular sphincter of the cloaca - usually via a capillary tube. The semen then forms stratified layers inside a small storage pouch and is used by the female to fertilise her ova when required, hence reptiles' ability to produce several clutches of eggs from a single mating.
> 
> This is a very exciting area of research and I feel very lucky to be involved in it. I hope that it will lead to the regular use of crygenically stored snake semen in breeding programmes. Maybe one day it will be possible to buy the semen you want 'over the counter' or via the internet.


Very interesting.
Would be very interested in ANY out come of this. Please could you keep us (well me) informed on how it goes.


----------



## 9Red

GlasgowGecko said:


> Is this one of the BHS student grants then? Or is a small project grant? The only reason I ask is because I was under the impression their grant bursaries were pretty limited.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Andy


The BHS are contributing what they can to the project, fortunately I have also been allocated a budget from a private sponsor.


----------



## 10371

I was wondering if this was possible last year but the wife thought that if it was that the big breeders in America E.g BHB would have already done it. Is there science ahead of ours?


----------



## Issa

9Red said:


> Thanks, I can't wait to get started - just trying to find a stereo microscope thats within budget as mine had an accident (microscopes don't seem to appreciate cats trying to sleep on top of them).
> 
> Millions you say? Hmmm hadn't actually thought about the money making side of it, just the conservation value (aren't I modest?)
> 
> But millions?
> 
> MWA HAA HAA! (Every scientist has to have an evil laugh :devil


Seriously you never considered the possible commercial aspect of it??

Depending of what genes you had access to, your pricing, and who let you "diddle" their snakes, you'd make a fortune as a stud service.


----------



## 9Red

Issa said:


> Seriously you never considered the possible commercial aspect of it??
> 
> Depending of what genes you had access to, your pricing, and who let you "diddle" their snakes, you'd make a fortune as a stud service.


Nope, hadn't really thought about it that much.

My main concern was developing the technique and proving it out as a means of improving the genetic diversity of the most endangered species. If it works, it would be possible to take semen from, say, a male in a zoo in America and ship it over to Europe to inseminate a female in a zoo here - saves a lot of the logistical problems involved in having to transport the snakes themselves.

But the idea of being able to walk into your local rep shop and buy the semen you want out of a freezer and over the counter is pretty cool: - 'I'll have 3 medium rats, 8 weaners, 20 pinkies and 2 shots of albino royal python semen please'.


----------



## bladeblaster

thats what I thought :2thumb:

Glad I asked now, and its not just one of my mad scientist moments :blush:


----------



## loxocemus

its been successfully done with garters, tried with corns (i never found out the outcome) but i would think the cost of doing it and relatively low success rate would be prohibit it, not sure id want to be the one putting the turkey baster up the 8ft mum to be boa  the process of getting the sperm from the male is called electro something stimulation, sounds fun!

rgds
ed


bladeblaster said:


> Something that crossed my mind, with the vast amounts of money exchanging hands for new morphs, is this done? Can it be done?


----------



## 9Red

loxocemus said:


> its been successfully done with garters, tried with corns (i never found out the outcome) but i would think the cost of doing it and relatively low success rate would be prohibit it, not sure id want to be the one putting the turkey baster up the 8ft mum to be boa  the process of getting the sperm from the male is called electro something stimulation, sounds fun!
> 
> rgds
> ed


Yep, so far I've found a couple of reports documenting it working in garters, plus I've spoken to the curator of herpetology in a zoo in America who say they've done it with royals and corns but never published their work as it was more of a 'Lets give it a go' rather than a concentrated effort, but they've kindly agreed to send me the data they did manage to collect. Hopefully this project will refine the techniques used to improve the overall fertilisation rates to the point of it being successful enough for routine use. As for costing, you'd be amazed at the funding that WAZA/BIAZA provide their studbook managers with! The tend to be a little-over generous when dishing out grants for breeding - shame they aren't so when it comes to some enclosure development budgets :bash:

Out of interest, please can you tell me where you read/heard about the electrostimulation semen sampling method? When it is used in exotic mammals (I've assisted in collections from rhino and leopards) the probe is used rectally to stimulate the pelvic nerves and induce ejaculation, however in snakes we've found that the nerves cannot be accessed via the cloaca, so I'd be interested to know if you know of an alternative method that may have been developed that I haven't heard of yet? This information could be very useful to the project! :2thumb:


----------



## mmorkos

*Any success?*

9Red, any success with your AI efforts?


----------



## paulh

Vets at Zoo Atlanta inseminate snake

Successful artificial insemination in the corn sna... [Zoo Biol. 2007] - PubMed result

Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies

BioOne Online Journals - CHARACTERIZATION AND COOLED STORAGE OF SEMEN FROM CORN SNAKES (ELAPHE GUTTATA)

The key words snake and "artificial insemination" (incuding quote marks) produced 67 thousand hits from the Google search engine. These four are just from the first page.


----------



## adder09

Yes, when I was doing this (AI) in snakes and would show people how it was done I was looked at as an "Idiot" and when I published the first big paper about how it was done in Melbourne I was accused of "Cheating" to get baby snakes.
Yes, it was the usual suspects.
Anyway, the process works and will in years to come be looked at as being "obvious".
The method I pioneered has been copied and used on a range of species and I am regularly contacted by people who have read and used the paper's technique and got offspring as a result.
The link is here:
World First - Artificial insemination in various reptile taxa - Paper: Hoser January 2008
All the best


----------



## bampoisongirl

Yeah, right.


----------



## Se7enS1ns

Good necroing my man, good necroing. Now please leave via the nearest available exit. Thankyou.


----------



## bampoisongirl

Se7enS1ns said:


> Good necroing my man, good necroing. Now please leave via the nearest available exit. Thankyou.


I had to google that, I shall use it in future :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## patterkillar

Issa said:


> I may regret asking this, but how exactly do you collect snake semen?





Se7enS1ns said:


> If you think that's bad - when I was putting my male corn in for his "session" with the female, he got so excited on his way into the breeding tub that he jizzed on the back of my hand.
> 
> I mean, I normally charge for that.


say no more


----------



## patterkillar

candyman candyman candyman


----------

